# Jon Barry...



## the wall (Jul 21, 2002)

I just wanted to tell all of you Nuggets fans that you should know how lucky you are to get the honor to watch #20 Jon Barry play everyday. He was without a doubt my favorite Piston last year, and I just wanted to make sure you guys know how lucky you truly are. When Joe Dumars decided not to re-sign JB I was shocked, but looking at the schedule I will just have to wait until Friday March 19th to see Jon play again. So congrats, and cherish Jon, he is the most exciting player in the NBA!


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

trust me, i know. i have been a big barry fan for years. i love his game and intensity. hes clutch, always plays hard, and i love his shooting/passing. i didnt think we had a shot to sign him.

i was PSYCHED the day i found out! i coudlnt believe it. to sign one of your favorite players that isnt on your team...what are the odds?!


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

It's definitely an awesome move by the Nuggets to sign Jon Barry. He's not gonna disappoint in Denver. :yes:


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Jon Barry sucks.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

> Jon Barry sucks.


Ha... Know what Rippa?... I was wonderin if you were jus throwin out diss bombs in my direction only when it comes to analyze'n Nuggs players talents... But after readin this... You keep it real wit your Nuggs... I gotta admitt... You don't discriminate when it comes to discussin your own players skills levels... BTW.... Your right on wit Barry... Style doesn't count for points... He sucks... Peace


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

:laugh:


----------



## the wall (Jul 21, 2002)

Whoa there fellas...don't ever say that Jon Barry sucks. Just watch him play this season..he's a fan favorite because he brings intensity to the game and he is a CLUTCH shooter. Also, he's a pinpoint accurate 3 point shooter. Also, he's a smart veteran and can help teach your young Nuggets team.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> :laugh:


Did I miss something? What's so funny? What's going on?


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>the wall</b>!
> Whoa there fellas...don't ever say that Jon Barry sucks. Just watch him play this season..he's a fan favorite because he brings intensity to the game and he is a CLUTCH shooter. Also, he's a pinpoint accurate 3 point shooter. Also, he's a smart veteran and can help teach your young Nuggets team.


Well, I'll say it again and then clarify my point. Jon Barry sucks...in the role Kiki will place him in. Jon Barry should NEVER play more than 15-20 minutes a game. Unfortunately, since Kiki is an idiot, that number is sure to jump to the 20-25 minute range. Barry is a good player in the right role, but that role is not big minutes.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> 
> 
> Did I miss something? What's so funny? What's going on?


dont worry about it. its better when you dont know whats going on.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> dont worry about it. its better when you dont know whats going on.


Oh. Ok.


----------



## plasticman23 (May 30, 2003)

He played about 25 minutes a game in Detroit, and he played really well. He's obviously a great shooter, he can pass the ball, works extemely hard, and plays with an intensity that rubs off on his teamates. He will provide veteran leadership that the Nuggets need. How does he suck?


----------



## CBF_Returns (Jul 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> trust me, i know. i have been a big barry fan for years. i love his game and intensity. hes clutch, always plays hard, and i love his shooting/passing. i didnt think we had a shot to sign him.
> 
> i was PSYCHED the day i found out! i coudlnt believe it. to sign one of your favorite players that isnt on your team...what are the odds?!



Who the hell is this clown? You were PSYCHED to get Jone freakin' Barry? Why do we even need another guard with Vo and Rodney? I bet your the biggest Ryan Bowen fan in the world too. That "they might suck but at least they hustle" mentality fits you to a tee. 

Barry on the IR by December. Trepaigner is twice the player Barry is.


----------



## plasticman23 (May 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>CBF_Returns</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Who the hell is this clown? You were PSYCHED to get Jone freakin' Barry? Why do we even need another guard with Vo and Rodney? I bet your the biggest Ryan Bowen fan in the world too. That "they might suck but at least they hustle" mentality fits you to a tee.


We need another gaurd because Rodney White is a forward. 

There is a reason Barry has been in the league for 11 years. He is constantly being praised by his coaches and teamates for what he bring to the table. He is one of the elite outside shooters in the league. He is a capable passer and rebounder. He is not the Mark Madsen type who is all hustle and no skill. You would have a hard time finding a team that would not like to have Jon Barry. If you think a guy like that sucks, you have warped view of what it takes to play at that level.


> Barry on the IR by December. Trepaigner is twice the player Barry is.


There is a reason Trepaigner has only played in 20 NBA games, and has been in and out of the NBDL. I garauntee Barry get more minutes that him. Is Trepaigner even on the team anymore?


----------



## CBF_Returns (Jul 2, 2003)

Well, forgive me for not jumping up and down for a lifelong bench player. Signing Popeye Jones would have been a good compliment. But guys like Barry, Leonard, Boykins, and even Miller are a far cry from the two all-stars Kiki promised to add at the end of last season. (And please, spare me the "how that was never a reality" argument. Kiki made a promise and never delivered. Case closed)


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>plasticman23</b>!
> 
> There is a reason Trepaigner has only played in 20 NBA games, and has been in and out of the NBDL. I garauntee Barry get more minutes that him. Is Trepaigner even on the team anymore?


Yeah, and that's because nobody will give him a chance. Look at Jon Barrys playing time his first two seasons in the league for the Bucks.


----------



## CBF_Returns (Jul 2, 2003)

He played with the Nugz the last few games of the season and looked good. I hope they give him a good look this preseason (though they haven't thus far). He brings more to the table than Jon Barry.


----------



## plasticman23 (May 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, and that's because nobody will give him a chance. Look at Jon Barrys playing time his first two seasons in the league for the Bucks.


Jon Barry:

92-23- 47 games, 11.7 mpg
93-94- 72 games, 7 starts, 17.3 mpg

Trepagnier:

01-02- 12 games, 6.4 mpg
02-03- 8 games, 12.1 mpg


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>CBF_Returns</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah...barry is the best. im glad that upsets you.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>CBF_Returns</b>!
> Well, forgive me for not jumping up and down for a lifelong bench player. Signing Popeye Jones would have been a good compliment. But guys like Barry, Leonard, Boykins, and even Miller are a far cry from the two all-stars Kiki promised to add at the end of last season. (And please, spare me the "how that was never a reality" argument. Kiki made a promise and never delivered. Case closed)


who the hell is blaming you for not jumping up and down. actually we are all thankful that you arent. hideous sight.


----------



## CBF_Returns (Jul 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> yeah...barry is the best. im glad that upsets you.



It doesn't upsest as much as amuse me. To get so excited over such a small signing is rather comical.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>CBF_Returns</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't upsest as much as amuse me. To get so excited over such a small signing is rather comical.


no, its called being a fan.

try it sometime between your haterade sessions. :yes:


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Screw you guys. If you can't appreciate Jon Barry then you don't deserve him.

He was the most popular player in Sacramento AND Detroit (two high caliber teams) for a reason.

You guys are nuts if you think Rodney White is a better player. They've both played in Detroit, trust me, Jon is WAY better.

I'll just chalk this up to you guys not having seen him play enough. Once the season gets going and you see his explosiveness off the bench you'll be a fan.

His signature play is to jump the pass lane, get the steal, take it himself down the court, stop at the arc, and nail a 3. It doesn't matter if he has a wide open lay up in front of him, he shoots the 3. And he makes it EVERY time. It's the Jon Barry Special, he does it at least once a game- and the arena goes nuts every time he does it. Nobody gets a crowd into the game like Jon Barry.

He is the best and he should start.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

im a heat fan, but ive always had the nugs at a 2nd best team. I think Jon Barry is a terrific player. WE all know his skills, 3 point bomber, steals, hustle. Hes electryifing on the court. Hes the definately the 6th man of the team. U need a guy like him off the bench, he should still get over 20 mins a game behind Lenard and Melo.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

> Screw you guys. If you can't appreciate Jon Barry then you don't deserve him.


Calm down... Everybodies entitled to their own opinion's... Peace


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Nov 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BG44</b>!
> im a heat fan, but ive always had the nugs at a 2nd best team. I think Jon Barry is a terrific player. WE all know his skills, 3 point bomber, steals, hustle. Hes electryifing on the court. Hes the definately the 6th man of the team. U need a guy like him off the bench, he should still get over 20 mins a game behind Lenard and Melo.


I agree, I think Barry and Boykins will be an excellent guard combi off the bench.


----------



## the wall (Jul 21, 2002)

I just watched about a minute of Rockets/Nuggets on TNT and saw Jon hit a turnaround jumper of glass and make a no looker to some white guy for a three point play. I don't particularly care for the Nuggets, but come on...Jon Barry is just exciting to watch. Domestic white boys don't come along every day in the NBA, so lets all cherish this one and watch his basketball playing greatness


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Nothing is cooler than when he has an open shot inside, but turns around and runs to the 3-point line and drains a 3.


----------



## the wall (Jul 21, 2002)

Hows my man been doin' lately? I haven't been able to follow many of his games recently, thanks.


----------

